# How to install xorg on 10.0 Release



## robspop (Jan 21, 2014)

I have configured pkg (correctly as far as I know) and have tried to install xorg using it.  I get this error message:

`pkg: No packages matching 'xorg' available in the repositories`

I have looked in the package repository and, indeed, there no longer appears to be an xorg package.  Is xorg-apps the package I need?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2014)

The x11-servers/xorg-servers port (required by x11/xorg) is currently having some build issues on all platforms. Because a dependency failed to build there's no package. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... org-server


----------



## robspop (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the information, I can try to build it from ports, it is just rather slow on laptop.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 21, 2014)

Building from ports may not be necessary.

Just set your configuration to point to the proper repository.

Some repositories were populated early January and have working packages.

x11/xorg is available in the i386 LATEST, i386 RELEASE and amd64 RELEASE repositories.

x11-servers/xorg-server is available in the i386 RELEASE and amd64 RELEASE repositories.

And so on...

I'd rely on the *RELEASE* repository for the time being.


----------



## kpa (Jan 21, 2014)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I'd rely on the *RELEASE* repository for the time being.



Everyone just remember that those packages will not be safe to use after a couple of months because they won't be updated ever.


----------



## robspop (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for that information.  In fact, installing from ports worked fine. 

However, there is now a console window on the login page (I use xdm) which I have never had before.  I presume I accepted some default compilation value that added it.  Is there any way to get rid of it?


----------



## Guayaseal (Jan 23, 2014)

```
$ cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 258710 2013-11-28 14:24:26Z gjb $
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/release/0",
  #url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## BSDBernd (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello to all.

xorg-7.7 is now in the /latest/ directory. So anyone who doesn't want to compile it using ports can now install it as binary.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 25, 2014)

robspop said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for the information, I can try to build it from ports, it is just rather slow on laptop.



I just recently built Xorg from ports.  The process completed, installing Xorg without a default window manager.  I was forced to build ports/x11-wm/twm separately, in order to have a title bar on my windows.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2014)

`cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps ; make config`

Is TWM enabled there?  In general, it doesn't hurt to leave everything there at the default.  The apps are not very large and their absence may surprise you at the wrong moment.


----------



## scottro (Jan 25, 2014)

As far as I can tell, one still has to use ports to get the later version of xorg-server.   I also had to add 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf.  

On the bright side, I removed the default option to use hal, and did not check the option for devd.  It seems that neither is necessary.   On the downside, still can't get synaptics working with the mouse on the two laptops that I tried, however, it's entirely possible that this is me not researching very hard.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 25, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-apps ; make config`
> 
> Is TWM enabled there?  In general, it doesn't hurt to leave everything there at the default.  The apps are not very large and their absence may surprise you at the wrong moment.



All the defaults were checked, including TWM.  I don't have a clue why it happened.  I started it right before bed (as is my custom) - and didn't really monitor its progress.

Oh well, it's working now.  Actually, I kinda like the clean white window look of X without TWM.  Placement and navigation's a little bit cumbersome though ...


----------

